# Preschool education in the mobile app



## BrNancy (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello! 

I created the same topic in another topic, but received only 1 response. Therefore, I will duplicate it again, since it is very important for me to get feedback, if you leave it, I will be very grateful to you!

My husband works in an IT company. He develops his own project: educational app for preschoolers from 3 to 6 years old.

Main goal is to help children to get prepared for school, make it interesting and helpful, without stress for children and parents.

This app will have 30-50 minigames with different topics: learning alphabet, letters and sounds, arithmetics, drawing and other useful educational exercises for toddlers.

Singularity of this app is daytime segmentation for games (morning, afternoon and evening). This will help a child to use time wisely. In the morning games will help to wake up, in the afternoon app will increase activity and appetite, in the evening it will help to fall asleep better.

What do you think about it? Will it help you, as parents, or does it have any issues?

I will be grateful for any feedback from you. Husband wants to create an interesting and useful app for your kids


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

There are many apps and games for preschoolers out there. They won't replace going to preschool in person, though.

It's ok for a preschooler to play app games for a little bit, I think it's more important they play with other kids and work on their social skills, gross and fine motor skills. They'll have more than 12 years of chrome book use once they start kindergarten!

It's fun he's developing preschool games but he's competing with a lot of other games and apps out there. Leapfrog products were popular when my kids were young. 

What makes your husband's app different from the other ones out there?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Married to a preschool teacher. I second everything @pastasauce79 said above. The greatest loss to children at this age is not in instruction, but in the face to face contact with the teacher and their peers.


----------



## BrNancy (Jul 31, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> What makes your husband's app different from the other ones out there?


Thank you so much for such detailed feedback!

The purpose of the application is not to replace a kindergarten or school. Problems that the application solves:

*1. Children's problems:*

Stress during training.
Lack of interest in learning.
Impossibility to see your progress in learning.

*2. Problems of parents:*

Lack of free time.
Experiencing whether the child spends time with benefit.
The need to prepare the child for school.

In short, we want the parent to know that their child is spending time learning. And the child could not only play, but also learn at the same time.

Thanks to your feedback, we will definitely think about adding a program to help social adaptation in children.

Maybe you have ideas in what format the application could help children with socialization?

Thanks again for your feedback!  It is very important to us because it is difficult to get from other people.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

BrNancy said:


> Thank you so much for such detailed feedback!
> 
> The purpose of the application is not to replace a kindergarten or school. Problems that the application solves:
> 
> ...


The problem is kids need face to face interaction with other kids to learn social cues. For example, sharing, taking turns, solve arguments, copy behaviors, etc. I don't think any app can provide this unique set of skills.

What makes your husband's app different from the many out there? It's kinda of overwhelming when you need to choose a good one.


----------



## Tina C. Helms (Sep 22, 2021)

I think it is really cool. It will be more interesting for children if they study through mini-games and all that. I have a younger sister who is in preschool. firstly she didn't have any interest in studying or doing homework. Because of disinterest in studies, my parents chose to give her online academic support. I think they started with some kind of game and all that changed her a lot. Now my parents don't need to push her to attend class and do her homework.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife was a kindergarten teacher and now second grade. She would gladly have every piece of childhood technology disappear from the face of the earth. The rate at which kids are drowning in social failures is extremely alarming. At no time in history have we experienced young children that are as incapable as now. Simple interactive and coping skills are nowhere to be found. Children can stare in the screen of those most amazing apps all day but it has turned them into dysfunctional humans that lack creativity and the ability to think for themselves. Any tiny little small setback is a dramatic meltdown. Participation trophies and instant electronic reward are the breading grounds of failure.


----------



## luisharp (11 mo ago)

These days, children really do develop very quickly and understand things faster than adults. 
My niece uses her iPhone better than I do, and she's only 4! That's why educational apps for kids are really cool and what they want.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I agree that children absolutely need to spend time with other children for development. But the reality is that everything is moving to technology. Its crucial for kids to experience technology to be successful in life.

I see some parents do everything possible to keep technology away from their kids. I think this approach holds them back.

But as far as an app goes. I think it should be full of colorful animations to keep their attention. I also don't think there should be much attention put on progress as kids in this range easily get discouraged.


----------

